# Sibelius parts size layout confusion



## IvanP (Jul 30, 2012)

Silly Sibelius 6.2 question here 8) 

When opening the parts, the usual layout in a film score template will put any second instrument (as in Oboe 2) below the 1st, with a smaller font size. 
Since I don't wish to seem disrespectful to the second player  or at least don't force his sight, is there a way to change this and have both systems with the same size? 

Thks!!


----------



## Daryl (Jul 30, 2012)

IvanP @ Mon Jul 30 said:


> Silly Sibelius 6.2 question here 8)
> 
> When opening the parts, the usual layout in a film score template will put any second instrument (as in Oboe 2) below the 1st, with a smaller font size.
> Since I don't wish to seem disrespectful to the second player  or at least don't force his sight, is there a way to change this and have both systems with the same size?
> ...


How are you trying to add this second instrument? Are you going to the Instrument menu and adding an extra stave above or below? Or are you creating a new Instrument?

D


----------



## IvanP (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, Daryl,

I worked from the Film Score template and tweaked from there. the instruments come by pairs, in the same system, as if it were a single instrument (a-b) system.

A turnaround would be to add another instrument, duplicate the part and delete the previous system, but I was wondering if there was a quicker way to do this.

Thks again


----------



## windshore (Jul 30, 2012)

This is a weird template... you have to go to each combined part select an instrument at hit W:
Pull up the instrument menu by hitting "I" 
select the (b) part in the instrument menu on the right...
at the bottom you'll see a check marked box that says "small staff" 
Uncheck

this doesn't work from the main score window


----------



## Daryl (Jul 30, 2012)

windshore @ Mon Jul 30 said:


> This is a weird template... you have to go to each combined part select an instrument at hit W:
> Pull up the instrument menu by hitting "I"
> select the (b) part in the instrument menu on the right...
> at the bottom you'll see a check marked box that says "small staff"
> ...


For some reason I don't have any small staff instruments in the "orchestra, film" template. Hmmm...

D


----------



## windshore (Jul 30, 2012)

you have to go to the part, it isn't small in the score, but the parts are combined and the 2nd's are small... which is stupid.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 30, 2012)

windshore @ Mon Jul 30 said:


> This is a weird template... you have to go to each combined part select an instrument at hit W:
> Pull up the instrument menu by hitting "I"
> select the (b) part in the instrument menu on the right...
> at the bottom you'll see a check marked box that says "small staff"
> ...



Thank you...but mine are all unchecked by default and, still, the second one smaller :|


----------



## composeradrian (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah, the other guys are right: you have to do it through the instrument window *within the part.* The pic below should show what you should be looking at. Hard to see, but I think it gets the point across.

If that doesn't work, just do it the hard way like you said. Nothing wrong with the hard way.

The default templates are nice, but if you can, it's worth it to work one up on your own. That includes house styles, house styles for parts, magnetic layout tweaks and any other little tedious things you don't want to spend any more time for each piece. For me, wildcards do wonders...


----------



## IvanP (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------

